# No more sitting in the rain



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Rocks and roots were a pain....in the shoulder, elbow and one wrist but the worst is over. In reality, friends and family will probably use it more than I will.


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Looking forward to the build thread.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I would of just cut a shooting lane from the house


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

House is 100 yards away and I have shot them off the back deck (I gave myself permission to discharge a firearm within 450')


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> House is 100 yards away and I have shot them off the back deck (I gave myself permission to discharge a firearm within 450')


Yep....


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Rocks and roots were a pain....in the shoulder, elbow and one wrist but the worst is over. In reality, friends and family will probably use it more than I will.
> View attachment 304409


I will be building one also soon. Hope you do a build along so I can get some ideas.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

lmfao, I just noticed all the rocks


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

If it is in the right spot, or able to draw deer to it, funnel/food, I think you will use it, and most likely more often in time. Looking forward to see the finished product. Hope you share the pics.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

what is it, a hanging gallows?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Freep Trying to say you are not going to use it is pure BS. It is just a sign that you are getting old and can't take setting out in the cold. You may want to build a set of stairs as in a few years you will not be able to climb a ladder.

After you get done with that one you can come help me build a replacement for the tower blind on my property. It looks like I have permission to rebuild that one on the power line easement. I admit I can not safely climb a ladder any more so a set of stairs are in the plans.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Good luck with the build Freepop
Looks good so far


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

jr28schalm said:


> lmfao, I just noticed all the rocks


 I told the boss lady that they've been dumping rocks there since the dinosaurs were around.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> I told the boss lady that they've been dumping rocks there since the dinosaurs were around.


Don't twist a ankle coming down


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

multibeard said:


> Freep Trying to say you are not going to use it is pure BS. It is just a sign that you are getting old and can't take setting out in the cold. You may want to build a set of stairs as in a few years you will not be able to climb a ladder.
> 
> After you get done with that one you can come help me build a replacement for the tower blind on my property. It looks like I have permission to rebuild that one on the power line easement. I admit I can not safely climb a ladder any more so a set of stairs are in the plans.


My goal will always be to get all my deer during bow season when it's warmer and hides are not prime yet.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

brushbuster said:


> what is it, a hanging gallows?


Don't see too many of those going up these days.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have designed the roof and threw the floor in, 6x6 design.

This is the highest spot in the field and at 7-8 ft to the floor I can see over the screen to the whole 10 acre field.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

I figured you would use sticks freepop, Looks good


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

brushbuster said:


> what is it, a hanging gallows?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Your on your way up.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Make sure the roof doesn’t slope to the entry door. Snow, ice and elevation can be a dangerous combination.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Make sure the roof doesn’t slope to the entry door. Snow, ice and elevation can be a dangerous combination.


Mistake i made


----------



## hear fishie fishie (Feb 26, 2015)

Would also suggest a railing on the steps.
Additionally, the step treads can get very slippery with frost or freezing rain.
Found out the "hard" way. Added strips of expanded metal to the treads after one bumpy slide down the steps in the dark.
Hear Fishie Fishie


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

You'd think you were a cad designer or engineer....


----------



## hear fishie fishie (Feb 26, 2015)

Yep. Mechanical that trys to learn from lifes experiances.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BigWoods said:


> You'd think you were a cad designer or engineer....


Can you guess the software?


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

FREEPOP said:


> Can you guess the software?


Inventor?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Inventor?


No


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

FREEPOP said:


> No


Maybe another Autodesk product, or not. ...I had my one guess. IDK. I'll let others take a guess.

BTW - I agree with the roof slope comment. Maybe make it a simple flat, sloping down opposite the entrance... or a gable end.


----------



## rpcykon (Jan 22, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> Can you guess the software?


Solidworks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

rpcykon said:


> Solidworks


Winner winner chicken dinner.

I realized that there's nothing that makes it more distinguishable from other softwares. 
Autodesk lagged behind in the 3-d world, sitting fat and happy on their 2-d revenues for too long.

BTW, BigWoods and I both worked at GM a long long time ago (Unigraphics)


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

FREEPOP said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner.
> 
> *I realized that there's nothing that makes it more distinguishable from other softwares. *
> Autodesk lagged behind in the 3-d world, sitting fat and happy on their 2-d revenues for too long.
> ...


I would call 'a long time ago' at GM CGS, or the board. Many moons ago, I worked for a short while with one of the guys who originally helped develop GM's CGS, but I never worked on class A surface myself. I used several products over the years, later I just found Inventor to be quick and simple to use and could do anything I needed. But that was long ago too.

Mainly looking forward to seeing the pics of the actual construction.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner.
> 
> I realized that there's nothing that makes it more distinguishable from other softwares.
> Autodesk lagged behind in the 3-d world, sitting fat and happy on their 2-d revenues for too long.
> ...


Hey I also worked at GM and used Unigraphics in the experimental division in Lansing. Small world


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> Hey I also worked at GM and used Unigraphics in the experimental division in Lansing. Small world


We were at the Pine Street plant, 64?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> We were at the Pine Street plant, 64?


Yep I worked in experimental sheet metal for 30 years


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

The good old days. Things aren't the same these days...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Any progress pictures?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Any progress pictures?


No progress, finishing up Beaver trapping up north. Gotta finish putting up fur, then building will start.


----------



## fred1 (Jun 2, 2009)

A lot of good ideas in an old thread last August named Permenant Blind Recommendations.

Sent from my RCT6513W87 using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> You're not naming the tower "FREEPOP'S Erection" are you?!? That would be weird.
> 
> I admire your motivation, sir! Nice job.


Now that's pretty funny!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Got all the cross bracing lag bolted and cut an important piece, the center tie for the trusses.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey ,it's rainin : go test it out!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just a mist here. Watching turkeys fighting in front of it now.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> Just a mist here. Watching turkeys fighting in front of it now.


Bummer. Is it the inlaws , or the neighbors out there?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A few good days of weather on the horizon  and start the roof trusses tonight


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> I live in a Communist County, you have to get a permit to get an erection.


You'll save a bunch by pulling it yourself.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

4 trusses up, another 1/3 of the







lawn rolled and four trusses cut to put up tomorrow.


----------



## ltcnav (Oct 10, 2010)

Spent the first 5 yrs in the upper room, then added room below, then added extension on the side, make room for grandkids! Usually live there for first 5-8 days of deer season.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

ltcnav said:


> Spent the first 5 yrs in the upper room, then added room below, then added extension on the side, make room for grandkids! Usually live there for first 5-8 days of deer season.


Now that's what I call a comfy looking blind!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> 4 trusses up, another 1/3 of the
> View attachment 309687
> lawn rolled and four trusses cut to put up tomorrow.


What height to the floor,what size is the deck, is it stable? How deep did you bury the main 4 vertical timbers?
Sorry if you covered all this information. Earlier.

I want to build one of these!

Looks GREAT, good time of year to getter done! Mosquitos and flies will be out soon!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Height to the floor is 7'-8'
6x6 so two people will have room 
I put the posts in to 48" but one is about 38' because I believe I hit bedrock.

The plan was to have it done before the deer flies and mosquitoes come out. It will be close but I can tinker away with it on cooler and/or windier days when the bugs won't be too thick.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Trusses?

They look like rafters to me.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

multibeard said:


> Trusses?
> 
> They look like rafters to me.


I'm no carpenter.
How about roof joist?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> I'm no carpenter.
> How about roof joist?


Rafters.

You should shave that center piece thing down so you can sheet over it with the roof plywood...IMO.

Looking Great.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RMH said:


> Rafters.
> 
> You should shave that center piece thing down so you can sheet over it with the roof plywood...IMO.
> 
> Looking Great.


Complicated compound angles, so I left it long so I could cut it to shape once all the rafter/joist/truss thingies are up.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Complicated compound angles, so I left it long so I could cut it to shape once all the rafter/joist/truss thingies are up.


Gotcha, now I understand why you put that in. I thought maybe you needed that to mount something up there.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RMH said:


> Gotcha, now I understand why you put that in. I thought maybe you needed that to mount something up there.


I don't know how anyone built anything before there were battery powered sawzalls and drills.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Some of us went old school. 

Welder/generator, power tools, extention cords, backhoe, man lift and off road forklift. Shooting window is 30 feet above grade.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

They use a hammer, nails and a hand saw. With your prowess with a hammer I see why you use a battery operated screw gun.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

multibeard said:


> They use a hammer, nails and a hand saw. With your prowess with a hammer I see why you use a battery operated screw gun.


Just like lightning, never strike twice in the same spot.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RMH said:


> Gotcha, now I understand why you put that in. I thought maybe you needed that to mount something up there.


I'm going to have eight rafters and that will tie them all together. Long ago, I helped build a gazebo and that's how we did the center.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> I'm going to have eight rafters and that will tie them all together. Long ago, I helped build a gazebo and that's how we did the center.



Yeah, that is more for decoration but it lets you cut your pitch cuts square instead of a angle as you mentioned. I was a carpenter for several years so I understand.

I thought about building one but bought one instead. Thinking about raising it up off the ground.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

And some chainsaw work from this winter


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is where I got Stalled!
Need to finish the door and roof and stain or put on rolled roofing.
Gonna shingle the roof!

I had a piece of machinery come shipped in this so,







I didn't have much in materials but it would have been easier just to start from scratch!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Not trying to hijack the thread here, your blind is amazing compared to my little plywood Shack, but you're motivating me to get it finished!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

@FREEPOP did you work on this over the weekend?

Or is that pic above the finished product?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Worked on it this weekend til 2 on Saturday and Sunday. Finished the sides up.
Need to get the facia boards on, roof it and then the stairs. II took some time off to get some ground worked up.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A bird keeps building a nest, I keep taking it out.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> A bird keeps building a nest, I keep taking it out.
> 
> View attachment 314936


And somewhere, on the avian internet, that bird keeps posting pictures of its newly built nest under the title "No more sitting in the rain"...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LabtechLewis said:


> And somewhere, on the avian internet, that bird keeps posting pictures of its newly built nest under the title "No more sitting in the rain"...


:lol:


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> A bird keeps building a nest, I keep taking it out.
> 
> View attachment 314936


 Nixalite......

https://54052062.r.bat.bing.com/?ld=d3fdn5Ji0ZcYRqkJKsoDDm0zVUCUw665kdMV7zGURr7MADhvopJF_9g3C91W1qGONo3Pb9k5I2kZ676fFqj3jf0fLuNXV1nT5wbH0H3hHYqG57zBiiarAkvj1KINOLlFI8eRZNGjj0v5Gk5VFetzP9siUUxcDZl7eQFvCew8MhzgfMQWZz&u=http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=nixalite+bird+spikes&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=78477695342892&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3gea3k9gsy_e


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RMH said:


> Nixalite......
> 
> https://54052062.r.bat.bing.com/?ld=d3fdn5Ji0ZcYRqkJKsoDDm0zVUCUw665kdMV7zGURr7MADhvopJF_9g3C91W1qGONo3Pb9k5I2kZ676fFqj3jf0fLuNXV1nT5wbH0H3hHYqG57zBiiarAkvj1KINOLlFI8eRZNGjj0v5Gk5VFetzP9siUUxcDZl7eQFvCew8MhzgfMQWZz&u=http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=nixalite+bird+spikes&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=78477695342892&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3gea3k9gsy_e
> 
> View attachment 314942



I have seen that stuff, better than bird poo everywhere.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

I will say I’m impressed very nice and thanks for the progress pics . That first deer down will be the icing for sure. Maybe a little less icing than that of the first rainy 
Dry Sit . Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

#BirdLivesMatter


----------



## bald eagle (Dec 4, 2011)

Freepop don't be surprised if you find a mailbox out there next.:lol:


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice qdm shack freepop


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

jr28schalm said:


> Nice qdm shack freepop


Quasi - Deer -Monger shack


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> A bird keeps building a nest, I keep taking it out.
> 
> View attachment 314936


Dad tried a rubber snake to keep a nest builder off his junction box.
Ended up taking a large ceramic frog to do the scaring....:lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Just tape a plastic glass on top of the junction box so there is no flat place to build nest. We had to do that to keep the swallows out of a three stall garage we were building until we got the garage doors on.

A friend gave up on keeping the swallows from building on the box his garage light was on. He ended up cutting down a kids pool and putting the light through a hole in the middle. The pool caught the bird crap and kept it off of his wife's car.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

multibeard said:


> Just tape a plastic glass on top of the junction box so there is no flat place to build nest. We had to do that to keep the swallows out of a three stall garage we were building until we got the garage doors on.
> 
> A friend gave up on keeping the swallows from building on the box his garage light was on. He ended up cutting down a kids pool and putting the light through a hole in the middle. The pool caught the bird crap and kept it off of his wife's car.



Did you notice the hurricane clips?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I just looked and saw them. I would worry more about one of the near by trees falling on the blind before a hurricane coming through. The problem with the roof going in all four ways all sides will always get wet. 

I am in the planning stage for a new blind as Wolverine Power is giving me carp about a blind that I have that is 40 feet from the center of their easement. I am going to build a new blind 50 foot 1 inch from the center line of the easement so they can say noting about it. The roof is going to slope to the west so that the wet from rain will get dried out by the sun if the gutters do not keep it dry. 

They probably will be taking a pine and autumn olive screen next to the road next year when they come through and trim their easement. They keep giving me carp as they got off the easement years ago and cut a big double red oak that had one side leaning toward the line. The trimers had no equipment to cut just the side leaning toward the line so they cut the whole tree and dropped it out side of the easement damaging a bunch of white pine. That cost them $300 so they have had it out for me ever since. They know not to screw this old man any more or it will cost them. I had to threaten them with charging them with timber trespass before they paid up.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

All those boxelder are leaning severely away from the blind. I'll have window to close in the direction of the wind, to keep weather out.

It's on top of a hill that faces south for 300+ yards and it does get quite windy at times. Hence my over build. I'd rather do that than rebuild it.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> Did you notice the hurricane clips?


Good idea!
This is today, heading north!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be a great setup. Great job!


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice shack. I hope you have comfort and success from it, and never slip and fall going up or getting down.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just out there now. Hopefully I'll get the roof finished if the bugs stay away.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Just out there now. Hopefully I'll get the roof finished if the bugs stay away.


Sitrep?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just got back from Colorado. I'll try to update this week.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Got the roof on.
Painting the inside flat black.
Need to work on windows next.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Repurposing some rubber pavers for the floor and the gun rest.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Really darkened it up in there


----------



## Q2shooter (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice work FREEPOP. I too got tired of sitting in the rain and decided to use a hodgepodge of materials I had at the cabin to construct mine. I had a few 4x4x8 footers along with some other scrap lumber left over from a boat barn I built in ’16. Everything about it goes against basic fundamental building standards but it’s only 6’ off the ground . Had to seal all the untreated lumber then paint. It’s situated only 120 yds from the cabin too. 


I prefer my hang-ons but this served me well last year.


Good luck this season!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Got the roof on.
> Painting the inside flat black.
> Need to work on windows next.
> 
> View attachment 329697


Really impressive!

It appears that the windows are pretty narrow, top to bottom. How did you decide on that design? Is the real estate immediately adjacent to the blind excluded from your shootable range? Looks like you have a lot of freedom of movement within!

Just curious because the one box blind I built was situated on the ground in a valley and I needed fairly tall windows in order to see the ridge tops without hunching over. It didn't provide nearly as much cover as a result.

What are you thinking about for windows?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I contemplated a lot about window size and finally took the crossbow and shotgun up there and played around. Stiting towards the rear of the blind, I can see the entire field except what's in the small plot in front, of it. I consider that ideal as I can use my ears for that spot. Shooting out of them is no problem that I can forsee.
For windows, I am going to make my own with wood and plexiglass. Two widows that hinge up per side is the plan.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

On a sour note, I mentioned that I was going out to my hunting blind to the Secretary of War and I got "the look". Then she replied 'I thought it was our blind?" 

Looks like I've lost this spot as I've been down this road before.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Brilliant plan!

At least the blind design, anyway. Not sure if referring to her as the "SoW" is a great idea. Especially if you expect to get any office chair time in that high rise. But, what do I know?


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> On a sour note, I mentioned that I was going out to my hunting blind to the Secretary of War and I got "the look". Then she replied 'I thought it was our blind?"
> 
> Looks like I've lost this spot as I've been down this road before.


Rule #1 that applies the moment you say “I do”.......what’s yours is hers and what’s hers is hers!
Blind looks great! Use what you’ve learned from building this one for “your” blind when you build it!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sweetie, honey and other terms of endearment don't apply to stand stealers. 
She already overhunts my favorite/most productive stands to the point I'm thinking of not telling her where I shoot the next ''''Big One"


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

smith34 said:


> Rule #1 that applies the moment you say “I do”.......what’s yours is hers and what’s hers is hers!
> Blind looks great! Use what you’ve learned from building this one for “your” blind when you build it!


Haven't said "I do, yet"


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> On a sour note, I mentioned that I was going out to my hunting blind to the Secretary of War and I got "the look". Then she replied 'I thought it was our blind?"
> 
> Looks like I've lost this spot as I've been down this road before.


Padlock it.

Problem solved.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> Padlock it.
> 
> Problem solved.



Most likely will get me a steady diet of Hotel Pizza too 

BTW, last Wednesday were you working on stands at your Dad's when it was 90+ out?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Most likely will get me a steady diet of Hotel Pizza too
> 
> BTW, last Wednesday were you working on stands at your Dad's when it was 90+ out?


I was there on one of the hot days last week (but I don't think it was Wednesday though) and then back again Sunday afternoon. 

Haven't had pizza from The Hotel in a long time. Putting that on my to do list.

Good looking blind you got that there!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just had Hotel Pizza tonight and it was excellent.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

One valuable thing I learned in life, always have a plan "B"


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, update. Painted and shingled both blinds with left over shingles from various jobs.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Hope I didn't muck up your thread.....thought it was a cool blind. And Tony really sells it


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

RMH said:


>


What I like about that blind is there’s plenty of room to get dressed down below. And put the heater down there and just pray it doesn’t burst into flames while your upstairs. And the best part is you can put a turlet down there to shart in privacy.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

"So the deer can't see you get dressed...."

It's unlucky, just like weddings


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

vsmorgantown said:


> What I like about that blind is there’s plenty of room to get dressed down below. And put the heater down there and just pray it doesn’t burst into flames while your upstairs. And the best part is you can put a turlet down there to shart in privacy.


I was LMAO watching it!!!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Only $4200 more than the Amish blinds that I have bought. 
Be sure to anchor that well.

L & O


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

$4500 dollars ! 
Better come with an elevator, a live in chef , and dancin girls for that...

Like all good chimneys , add heat at bottom so fire travels upwards with the non O.S.H.A. approved prototype ladder..

Sorry Tony (in my best Shark Tank voice) ; I'm out. I do appreciate your habitat efforts though.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Why is TL wearing shooting glasses in that video?


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

“That’s why they call it the ultimate blind, because it’s that good.” 

Hahaha.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Steve said:


> Why is TL wearing shooting glasses in that video?


Bull splatter


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Steve said:


> Why is TL wearing shooting glasses in that video?


I thought it was Norm Peterson from the show Cheers. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

sniper said:


> I thought it was Norm Peterson from the show Cheers. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I have a new stand set at Farmlegends named "Elias Brothers". I used a wooden ladder and fake Xmas tree parts like Tony promotes. Dan thinks Tony looks just like Big Boy.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is Elias Brothers.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Botiz said:


> “That’s why they call it the ultimate blind, because it’s that good.”
> 
> Hahaha.


The only thing missing in the lower level of that blind is a baby changing station.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Have you ever tried to build any thing round? I had to repair the bottom of a round wood silo ONE time. What a PIA. With the echo when he was talking in the bottom of the blind every deer would her the noise if you bumbed the wall down there.

I have no problem shooting or seeing 360* out of my 4X6 tower blind. With the spacing of the steps on the ladder they are alright for a young guy. When you get as old and out of shape I am in the ladder is dangerous to climb. If I remember it looks like it is almost straight up. If it is it would be hard to get off up and into the top of the blind.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

RMH said:


> Here is Elias Brothers.
> View attachment 478387
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Rich I did the same thing with fake Xmas tree limbs in this stand. I was getting picked off in this tree because it’s leaves drop early.
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sniper said:


> Rich I did the same thing with fake Xmas tree limbs in this stand. I was getting picked off in this tree because it’s leaves drop early.
> View attachment 478467
> View attachment 478469
> View attachment 478471
> ...


Talk about a death trap :16suspect


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Talk about a death trap :16suspect


I don't even trust screw steps anymore.....lol



Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> Talk about a death trap :16suspect


Death trap? Heck if sniper wanted to, he could poke his stilts through those boards and stand up....no worries. Isn't he like 7'4" or something?


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

FREEPOP said:


> Talk about a death trap :16suspect


Not if you're a mature buck.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> Not if you're a mature buck.


You win the internet today sir!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> The only thing missing in the lower level of that blind is a baby changing station.


Just lay it down on the torlet.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> Talk about a death trap :16suspect


Just like every other blind in the 80’s and 90’s we sat in and we’re all still here to to talk about it. You sissies might be showing your age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

motdean said:


> Death trap? Heck if sniper wanted to, he could poke his stilts through those boards and stand up....no worries. Isn't he like 7'4" or something?


Lol. One of the most comfortable stands I have. You could set my tractor on that thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

sniper said:


> You could set my tractor on that thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Give me your 10-20, and I’ll give it the old college try.... You did say YOUR tractor, correct?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

motdean said:


> Give me your 10-20, and I’ll give it the old college try.... You did say YOUR tractor, correct?


I'll video it


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hilarious how everyone is suddenly an engineer. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

sniper said:


> Hilarious how everyone is suddenly an engineer. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Well...since 1991.

Admittedly, not a very good one, though....


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

vsmorgantown said:


> ...................
> And the best part is you can put a *turlet* down there to shart in privacy.


Pretty sure that he said turdlet.

L & O


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

motdean said:


> Well...since 1991.
> 
> *Admittedly, not a very good one, though..*..


Don't sell yourself short dean. You have designed some pretty good Reynolds wrap headgear, lol.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Liver and Onions said:


> Pretty sure that he said turdlet.
> 
> L & O


Whatever he said, I'm sure it's "cutting edge."


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

motdean said:


> Well...since 1991.
> 
> Admittedly, not a very good one, though....


1986 for me :coolgleam


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

sniper said:


> Hilarious how everyone is suddenly an engineer. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman





motdean said:


> Well...since 1991.
> 
> Admittedly, not a very good one, though....





FREEPOP said:


> 1986 for me :coolgleam


This explains ten folds!

You guys ride the rotating sky walk in and out of my place of employment. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

